# Apicella Auto Sound Review



## Johnmazurek (Feb 5, 2018)

I first joined this forum a little over 3 years ago when I posted a simple question "Do I need a DSP".

Do i need a DSP

At the time I had just purchase a new car and wanted to treat myself to a nice system to go along with it. I posted a couple of options that I had recieved from local shops in NJ where they were going to swap out the front and rear factory components and pop a subwoofer in the trunk with a 5 channel amp to power everything. Most shops insisted that I did not need a DSP for quality sound and none of them talked about deadening, proper Install techniques etc. I got some mixed responses from you guys in this forum and enjoyed seeing everyone go back and forth.

At some Point Nick chimed in, stating that he would price match one of my quotes with the following:

SB Acoustics SB17CRC35-4 Mids
SEAS Prestige 27TFFNC/G Tweeters
Sound deadening doors with SDS CLD and CCF
Zapco ST-4X SQ - (*ENDED UP GOING WITH THE Zapco ST-6X SQ*)
ST-850XM II
Audiofrog G subwoofer 12" in a Atrend enclosure
Helix DSP.2 
Helix URC.3 Remote control (*Add on*)

This was the finished product:









2018 Honda Accord - Simple Yet Effective


Hey guys, another build in the books. This one was pretty quick. Some of you may remember this thread.. http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/system-design-help-me-choose-equipment-my-car/384178-do-i-need-dsp.html Thankfully, John put his faith in my and let me have a go at the install. He...




diymobileaudio.com






At the time, I had never heard of any of the above brands and must admit I was a bit skeptical but so many people in this forum (and other forums) were telling me to go with Nicks proposal. After going back and forth with Nick for a while, I decided to go with Apicella Auto. I still remember driving my car home after having the above Install completed and being amazed at how everything sounded. Over the years I kept in touch with Nick and about a year in, replaced the door speakers with Audiofrog GS60's because the SB's werent holding up to the enviorment in my doors. 

After going up to a couple of Nicks events, meeting some really cool people and listening to some really nice set ups, I knew it was time to upgrade. My initial intentions were to JUST add a midrange speaker in the pillars and add a new amp to power them so I wasnt taking anything away from the midbass - BUT something happened  and I ended up swapping everything out of the car except the 6 channel amp. This is what I ended up getitng installed.

Focal Utopia M 3 way with custom pillars and sail panels 
MOSCONI PRO 4|10 4 Channel for Midbass in factory door location
Zapco ST-6X SQ to power the tweeters and midrange
MOSCONI PRO 1|10
Adire Audio Brahma Mk2 12" with new enclosure
Helix DSP3
Helix Conductor
Helix USB interface - So I can bypass the factory head unit
Upgraded wiring, some more deadening etc.

I really did have a nice set up from Nicks 1st Install and enjoyed it for every one of the 87,000 miles I drove in the past 3 years - But NOW, all I can say is WOW!!! I Cant give enough credit to Nick, Matt and the whole crew at Apicella Auto. They did an amazing job and once again completly exceeded my expectations. I cant explain in technical terms the differences but will give it a shot anyway. The Midbass is Sick!! The output seems endless, the low end bass is something I didnt have before and the stage is so much higher, more precise and SOOO detailed.

Big thanks for the guys in this forum who nudged me to let Nick do my 1st Install - Some of you were even taking bets on how long it would take for me to come back for an upgrade. I think I won, since it took over 3 years.

Here is some of the finished product - Sorry for the crappy photos.. 

THANKS AGAIN NICK...


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow.. thanks John! Man, time really flies. It really seems like yesterday that I was a one man show working out of half a shop and cursing myself for taking that job on while doing the wiring to your amp rack at 10 pm during a snowstorm lol. Thanks for always supporting me.


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

I'll second that. Nick and his crew are hands down the best in the industry. Nick that Conductor placement is Sick!!!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Stycker said:


> I'll second that. Nick and his crew are hands down the best in the industry. Nick that Conductor placement is Sick!!!


Ayyy thanks


----------



## Old'sCool (May 16, 2021)

That looks awesome! 😍😍😍


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Heres the pics from the updated build. No captions yet as of now, but enjoy 

updated to Focal Utopia M 3-way, Adire Audio Brahma Mk2.5a 12", Mosconi Pro 4|10 and 1|10 added. 



http://imgur.com/a/mO1KZip


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Build log updated


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

I think I listened to your car at one of Nicks meets when you had the AF GS60. If it was you then you were the guy who had one of the midbass drivers making a sound. Other than this that was a very good sounding two way. The tuning was spot on.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

JCsAudio said:


> I think I listened to your car at one of Nicks meets when you had the AF GS60. If it was you then you were the guy who had one of the midbass drivers making a sound. Other than this that was a very good sounding two way. The tuning was spot on.


yup, that was him. One GS60 seemed to have an issue.


----------



## Jahuntley79 (Jan 5, 2020)

Johnmazurek said:


> I first joined this forum a little over 3 years ago when I posted a simple question "Do I need a DSP".
> 
> Do i need a DSP
> 
> ...


Awesome! I have a Brahma on its way to me right now. The decision was based off of Nick’s experience with a recent build that may have been your car. I’m excited to get it installed. Enjoy the new upgrade!


----------



## Johnmazurek (Feb 5, 2018)

SkizeR said:


> yup, that was him. One GS60 seemed to have an issue.


Yeah, that was me and I'm pretty sure my volume knob was the issue. I pushed those speakers hard for over 2 years.😁 it was fun...


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Johnmazurek said:


> Yeah, that was me and I'm pretty sure my volume knob was the issue. I pushed those speakers hard for over 2 years.😁 it was fun...


Eh, maybe. But we had em crossed at like 105hz 24db. Shouldnt have been an issue


----------



## Jahuntley79 (Jan 5, 2020)

Nick,
Do you recall the Brahma enclosure volume and did you make the grill? I’m having the same sub installed this weekend.

Thanks,
James


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Jahuntley79 said:


> Nick,
> Do you recall the Brahma enclosure volume and did you make the grill? I’m having the same sub installed this weekend.
> 
> Thanks,
> James


0.6 cubic feet after displacement. flat down to 18hz including the cars signal low-end roll off


----------



## Jahuntley79 (Jan 5, 2020)

SkizeR said:


> 0.6 cubic feet after displacement. flat down to 18hz including the cars signal low-end roll off


Very interesting. I have a very large cabin (tundra crew cab), so I’m not sure how much that would change the measurements. Do you think 1 cu ft net of displacement in a much larger car cabin would deliver a similar result to the 0.6 in the build in this thread? 

Thanks for your input and awesome work!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Jahuntley79 said:


> Very interesting. I have a very large cabin (tundra crew cab), so I’m not sure how much that would change the measurements. Do you think 1 cu ft net of displacement in a much larger car cabin would deliver a similar result to the 0.6 in the build in this thread?
> 
> Thanks for your input and awesome work!


Going larger is almost always nice. go for it


----------



## Jahuntley79 (Jan 5, 2020)

SkizeR said:


> Going larger is almost always nice. go for it


I’ll do that and send you an update.


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

keep in mind that nick is running a business in an industry thats harder to make money in than a lot of others. he survives because he works hard enough to earn it, but the fact that he still comes here and gives free information, despite people sometimes being immature enough to start conflict with him, is extremely appreciable. i hope everyone realizes how helpful he's been to so many despite that some could view sharing it as "hurting installers" (it certainly isnt hurting him, in terms of reputation)


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Isaradia said:


> keep in mind that nick is running a business in an industry thats harder to make money in than a lot of others. he survives because he works hard enough to earn it, but the fact that he still comes here and gives free information, despite people sometimes being immature enough to start conflict with him, is extremely appreciable. i hope everyone realizes how helpful he's been to so many despite that some could view sharing it as "hurting installers" (it certainly isnt hurting him, in terms of reputation)


Thank you for the kind words. At least someone gets it


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

........ edit upon request


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

edit


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

edit also in good faith


----------

